# Regarding PR Points



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello All,

My total points are 459 with my spouse under CEC Category. If I remove my spouse my points are 470. I am currently on a work permit!

1) Is it ok if I remove my spouse and put my PR application? 
2) Once my PR is in process Can I call my spouse on an open work permit or visitor visa?

Kindly suggest!


----------

